# Spiele einzeln, oder als Sammlung verkaufen?



## leimi360 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meine alten Xbox 360 Spiele auf Ebay verkaufen, weiß aber nicht ob zusammen oder einzeln, da einige Spiele fast nicht mehr Wert sind. Das sind die Spiele:

F1 2011
F1 2012
F1 2013
Test Drive Unlimited 2
Forza 4
Need For Speed Shift 2 Unleashed
Need For Speed Hot Pursuit
Top Spin 4
Pure und Lego Batman Bundle
Fifa 12
Battlefield 3

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Tipp geben


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (14. Juli 2014)

Hm manche Spiele wie FIFA 12 sind halt gar nichts wert, die musst du irgendwo mitverkaufen


----------



## Garenator (14. Juli 2014)

Versuch die Spiele als Paket zu verkaufen, du wirst für allgemein für ältere Sportspiele fast nichts mehr bekommen selbst in Läden wie Gamestop werfen die den Leuten Spiele wie Fifa 12 etc. für ca 3-5 Euro hinteher.


----------



## Riddler_ (17. Juli 2014)

Ich würde die entweder alle zusammen verkaufen, oder würde die in 3 Auktionen aufteilen. Dann würde ich in jede von den Auktionen 1 F1 game reinpacken. Und natürlich dann in den Auktionen die anderen bewerben.


----------

